# Some curly maple calls



## BrentWin (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are some calls that I turned from some curly maple that I got from Stockmaker.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/0d1e60ba-83e6-4361-8b0e-e4b1f3dd599b_zpsee6310f9.jpg

These are a pair that I made for the Missouri State DU Convention

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1126_zps0dc53288.jpg

Here are a couple of closed reed predator calls and a short reed goose call. 

I had never used maple before, but this stuff is great and Stockmaker is a super guy to do business with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice calls and wood.....


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice work. Rick


----------

